# Altbaudecke durchbohren



## Panagianus (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
zum verlegen eines Kabels muss eine Decke durchbohrt werden, es wird ein Loch mit einem Durchmesser von 20mm benötigt. Wir wohnen in einem Altbau, die Decke besteht also aus Balken und Schutt. Ich würde das ja selber machen, aber meine Eltern sind dagegen und wollen das nen Handwerker machen lassen. Meine Frage: Welche Art von Handwerker ist dafür zuständig, also wo muss ich anrufen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Körschgen (26. Oktober 2014)

Theoretisch ein Elektriker, sollte aber im Grunde von jedem mit Handwerklichem Geschick erledigt werden können.
Ist es Eigentum oder wohnt ihr zur Miete?

Kostet dann schnell mal zw. 50 und 100€ oder mehr, je nachdem ob er auch das Kabel komplett verlegen soll usw.


----------



## Panagianus (26. Oktober 2014)

Also es reicht wnen nur gebohrt wird, das Kabel soll ja auf der Wand verlegt werden und durchs Loch schieben, das bekomm ich noch hin  Wichtig ist halt, dass unten nichts vom Putz abreißt also kein Stück aus der Decke fällt. Ich werde mich dann morgen mal beim Elektriker melden und fragen was das bei denen kostet.
VG Panagianus


----------



## Körschgen (26. Oktober 2014)

Holzboden? und Verputzte Decke?

Ja frag da ruhig mal an.
Aber mehr als mal nen Metalldetektor oder Leitungssucher in die Nähe zu halten kann er auch nich machen.
Von unten nach oben Bohren, damit sollte auch nichts ausbrechen.
Wie dick sind die decken denn?
Oder ist es Vollholz Konstruktion?
Zimmermann oder Schreiner könnte auch helfen.
Aber beim Elektriker haste gute Chancen das er dafür raus kommt.


----------



## Panagianus (26. Oktober 2014)

Also es ist kein Holzhaus, denke also nicht, dass die Decke komplett aus Holz besteht. Die gesamte Decke ist so ca. 22cm dick


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Oktober 2014)

Jeder, der Leitungen verlegt hat einen gescheiten Kernbohrer und wird das für dich tun.
Du musst halt mit bis zu 100€ alleine für die Anfahrt rechnen und dann nochmal grob 60€ für eine Meisterstunde.

Aber rein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen (besonders, wenn ihr zur Miete wohnt), würde ich das vom Fachmann erledigen lassen.


----------



## Panagianus (26. Oktober 2014)

Also ich wohne in der Stadt und bei mir ist direkt nebenan nen Elektriker, dann wird die Anfahrt hoffentlich nicht so teuer XD
Ich ruf morgen mal an und frag was das kostet....


----------

